# Bessere Lösung als position:relative;



## Canada (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich weiss nicht wo der Fehler liegt. Ich habe auf meiner Page (http://www.urner-meitlibei.ch/test.php) ein Problem. 

Ich habe per 

```
<div style="position:relative; left:142px; top:-142px;"><a href="test.php"> 
<img src="news.gif" hight="78" width="74" BORDER="0" ></a></div>
```
Meine Linkbuttons eingefügt. Nur hat es mir jetzt irgendwie oder irgendwo einen Abstand am ende der Page gemacht (auf allen anderen Seiten ist der Abstand bereits am Anfang). Nun möcht ich wissen liegt dass am position:relative;? Oder was kann es sonst sein? Und gibt es eine andere Lösung als position:relative;? ein weiteres Prob ist nämlich dass die Richtungsangaben scheinbar nur bei IE stimmt, mit Mozilla verschiebt es mir die Links ganz wenig auf die seiten. 

Für Eure hilfe bin ich euch sehr dankbar. 

Hier noch der Quellcode 


```
<html> 
<head> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" 
content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> 
<meta name="robots" content="INDEX,FOLLOW"> 
<meta name="expires" content="15 days"> 
<meta name="revisit" content="after 20 days"> 
<meta name="keywords" 
content="Urner Meitlibei,webseite,page,internet,seite, Biel Kinzig, Bürglen, Meitlibei, Party, Snowboard, Sunnehalb, Gumpätä, Uri, Urner ziw, Furger, mäsä, chrigu,balke, homepage webseite page internet seite webdokument "> 
<meta name="description" 
content="Urner Meitlibei,webseite,page,internet,seite, Biel Kinzig, Bürglen, Meitlibei, Party, Snowboard, Sunnehalb, Gumpätä, Uri, Urner,bier "> 
<title>Urner Meitlibei </title> 


<link rel="stylesheet" href="format.css" type="text/css"> 

</head> 
<body > 





<table align="center" bgcolor="#C6790C" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" width="860" style="overflow:no"> 

<td bgcolor="" > 
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" style="overflow:no"> 

</td> 



<tr> 

<img src="hinteroben.jpg" width="860" height="215" alt="" border="0" scroll="no"> 

</tr> 
<tr> 
<div style="position:relative; left:142px; top:-142px;"><a href="test.php"> 
<img src="news.gif" hight="78" width="74" BORDER="0" ></a></div> 
<div style="position:relative; left:238px; top:-180px;"><a href="aboutus.php"><img src="about.gif" hight="88" width="75" BORDER="0" ></a></div> 
<div style="position:relative; left:350px; top:-269px;"><a href="test.php"><img src="bilder.gif" hight="88" width="79" BORDER="0"></a></div> 
<div style="position:relative; left:460px; top:-369px;"><a href="sessel.php"><img src="projekt.gif" hight="92" width="64" BORDER="0" ></a></div> 
<div style="position:relative; left:548px; top:-490px;"><a href="linken.php"><img src="links.gif" hight="78" width="75" BORDER="0" ></a></div> 
<div style="position:relative; left:668px; top:-605px;"><a href="test.php" ><img src="book.gif" hight="91" width="67" BORDER="0" ></a></div> 


</tr> 



<td bgcolor="C6790C" valign="middle" width="100%" height="400" align="center"> 
<!-- menü oben --> 

<table bgcolor="#C6790C" width="826" height="600" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" > 

</table> 

<td valign="top" width="*%" bordercolor="#000000" > 


<div style="position:absolute; left:269px; top:235px;"><img src="/newsbox.jpg" width="428" height="390"></div> 
<iframe frameborder="1" style= "position:absolute; left:280px; top:268px;" src="/tsnews4/news.php" width="410" height="350" > </iframe> 



<td valign="top" align="center" bordercolor="#c0c0c0" bgcolor="#ffffff" width="*%" style="border-top:solid 1px #ffffff;border-left:1px dotted #aaa;border-right:solid 1px #ffffff;border-bottom:" bordercolor="#808080"> 

<div style="position:absolute; left:710px; top:250px;"><img src="/webcambox.jpg" width="180" height="130"></div> 
<div style="position:absolute; left:723px; top:268px;"><img src="http://www.bielkinzig.ch/webcam/webcam.jpg" width="155" height="105"> 
</div> 


<div style="position:absolute; left:80px; top:430px;"><img src="/lawinenbox.jpg" width="180" height="130"></div> 
<div style="position:absolute; left:93px; top:448px;"><img src="http://www.slf.ch/avalanche/nbkdc.gif" width="155" height="105"> 


</div> 


<div style="position:absolute; left:80px; top:250px;"><img src="/wetterbox.jpg" width="180" height="130"></div> 
<div style="position:absolute; left:93px; top:268px;"><img src="http://data.blick.ch/wetter/tafel_klein_aussichten.gif" width="155" height="105"> 
</div> 



<tr> 
<td height="30" valign="bottom" align="center" ><table height="30" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0" id="menu2" > 
<tr> 
<td>|<a href="/impi.php">&nbsp;Impressum&nbsp;</a></td> 
<td>|<a href="/contact.php">&nbsp;Kontakt&nbsp;</a></td> 
<td>|<a href="http://www.urner-meitlibei.ch/mgb-0.5.3-de/guestbook.php">&nbsp;G&auml;stebuch&nbsp;</a></td> 
<td>|<a href="/rechthab.php">&nbsp;Rechtliches&nbsp;</a></td> 
<td>|<a href="/test.php">&nbsp;Home&nbsp;</a>|</td> 
</tr> 
</tr> 

<!-- ende menü --><br> 

</table> 


<tr> 


<td bgcolor="black" height="30" align="center" style="border-top:solid 1px #ffffff;border-left:solid 1px #ffffff;border-right:solid 1px #ffffff;border-bottom:solid 1px white" >&nbsp;<span style="font-size:8pt;color:#ffffff;" >www.urner-meitlibei.ch</span><font color="silver"> Sponsored by .....<img src=".gif"> Hier könnte Ihr Logo stehen (Sponsoringinfos unter >> Edit by Admin :Das Posten von Email-Adressen ist hier nicht gestattet <<<font color="white"><br> <? 
$pfad = "mysql_counter/"; 
include ($pfad."counter.php"); 
?> </td> </td></font> 

</tr> 
</table></td> 
</tr> 
</table> 


</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (3. Dezember 2006)

Vielleicht lösen sich die Probleme von selbst, wenn du zunächst das Markup validierst -> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=www.urner-meitlibei.ch/test.php


----------



## franz007 (4. Dezember 2006)

Du könntest deine Menüpunkte auch ausschneiden und mit Transparentem Hintergrund als png oder gif einfügen. Oder verwendest Image-Maps


----------



## Canada (10. Dezember 2006)

*Frage Aufbau vom Layout*

Hallo zusammen

Also ich bin absoluter Anfänger was Html oder CSS betrifft. Ich habe eine bestimmten Wunsch wie meine Seite aussehen soll. Bild habe ich im Anhang beigefügt. Wie realisiere ich am besten diese Seite? In die Grauen Felder werden dann externe Bilder eingeladen. Da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe bin ich über ein grundlayout mega dankbar. Wie löse ich dass mit den Buttons? 

Für eure Hilfe bin ich euch wirklich dankbar


----------

